# New guy from Tennessee



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi. Have been browsing this this forum for a while, and have been getting good tips. I have several guns. My first one is SW model 36, which I bought new for $67.50 in 1968.I also have SW 686 2"", a Star pd .45 acp, and a Ruger P89 9MM, a HR model 932 22calibre which I received when my father-in-law passed away in 2000. My last one is a Mossberg 500 shotgun 12 GA.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Mr.Caliperman from down in the swamp. Enjoy.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome, caliperman. Where are you located in TN?


----------



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

*Baslet*



Bastet said:


> Welcome, caliperman. Where are you located in TN?


 I'm in Knoxville, home of the 2007 Womens NCAA bastball team.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Tennesseean.


----------



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

Thanks ROB. I was in the air force too, but that was many many years ago.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome, caliperman. From God's Country. Enjoy the site!


----------



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Jimmysays.

Spent six weeks at Lackland AFB. They let us spend half of one day in town.
I thought the Alamo would be bigger. Had a good time though, in town.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

*Greetings from Loudon County*

I have been in East TN for about 5 years now. Great place.


----------

